# Opinions on Pocket Camp?



## Pinkshade (Aug 21, 2018)

I?ve heard a lot of negative opinions from people saying they don?t like it and that it?s nothing like a real animal crossing game, but I?ve also heard a lot of positive opinions on it as well, saying it?s their favorite installment of the series. Personally, I don?t think it?s the best, but I don?t think it?s horrible. There isn?t as much to do as there is in the other games, and there are a lot of in app purchases, but it IS a free app. So those downsides are understandable. And for being free there is a fair amount to do, and it?s not too hard to get the purchasable money. I know this topic is a bit old, but I still thought I?d ask anyway.


----------



## gracefullygauche (Aug 22, 2018)

It's definitely not like a "real" animal crossing game, but it would be silly to expect it to be. It's a mobile game, so it's not designed for hour-long playtimes like the other console games are. It also has a significantly smaller amount of storage, which limits the amount of features it has. I think if you take it for what it is--a mobile game--it's not bad at all. Personally, I've been getting more and more annoyed at how transparent the money-grabbing has become on the app (like EVERY SINGLE TIME I TURN IN FISH AT FISHING TOURNEYS PHINEAS ASKS IF I WANT THE GOLDEN ROD. I SAID NO), but they've gotta make money somehow since it is, as you said, free to download. So I guess, if you don't spend too much time comparing it to the other animal crossing games, it's a pretty enjoyable game on the whole. Just don't expect to have the same experience as its console counterparts.


----------



## senjir (Aug 24, 2018)

For people that like task oriented games, this is a great one.  I enjoy running through my sites every few hours.  But I got friends who hate it.  So I say to each his own.  If everyone liked the same thing, then there would only be one game.  So when reading reviews, you should know the likes and dislikes of the reviewer.  I do not enjoy first person shooter games and love a grinding RPG.  So, this game fills the gaps in my day nicely.  It is not perfect, but it is enjoyable (to me).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 24, 2018)

I believe my opinion of this game was best expressed in the words of Vonny:



Vonny said:


> This game is an abusive relationship I want to leave so bad but I can’t :/


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 24, 2018)

I think it's a good game  but the only downside right now is that they have 4 different events goin on at the same time! The Google event, the beetle event, the gyroid scavenger hunt, and host the most! Does Nintendo expect us to keep up with them?


----------



## JCnator (Aug 25, 2018)

I already grew bored of Pocket Camp. While they managed to translate the Animal Crossing experience at its simplest expression, that direction also unfortunately leads to a downright rote gameplay loop. More so than the mainline installments.

It gets even worse when trying to collect exclusive items from the short-lasting timed events. Their sheer frequency, coupled with their reliance on materials and items accumulated through normal gameplay will force you to prolong your daily gaming time.

All that repetition makes me further want the next Animal Crossing to arrive on Nintendo Switch!


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 26, 2018)

Pocket Camp just leaves me with sort of a... bittersweet feeling, I suppose? I think that Pocket Camp is kind of a "hollow" Animal Crossing game, so to speak. It _looks_ charming but for me the game play falls short and leaves me wanting something more. I think that it is because of the In App Purchases elements. I would've gladly paid money for a mobile Animal Crossing game that didn't include pay walls and wait times that make the game feel greedy. 

It is because of that that I find myself opening up the game less and less these days. When it comes down to it I would prefer to scratch that Animal Crossing itch with New Leaf over Pocket Camp.


----------



## rinabun (Aug 26, 2018)

Ah yeah... I got back into it over the summer and it was fun for a bit, but the thing I love about Animal Crossing is that I can go at my own pace... When I put it down I can easily pick it back up again. However, with Pocket Camp, I can't do that because otherwise I miss out on cute events, and I feel bad for not having the time to check in so often or that it doesn't keep my interest... :/


----------



## nanpan (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a love-hate relationship with pocket camp. It is a mobile game though and the thing I've always hated about mobile games is the gambling part of them with "drops" and such. They do offer the cookies to buy with bells sometimes though. 

I give it a solid 8/10 uwu


----------



## arbra (Aug 30, 2018)

I agree with the love-hate relationship with pocket camp from other posts.  The biggest thing that I had to change (and am still working on) is that I am not going to be able to get everything.  I have only played New Leaf version of Animal Camp before this, but I wanted one of everything in my catalog.  But I had time to do it.  I could time travel if I wanted to redo events (never did that on my main came, but frequently on my other games),  I knew that events would recycle with the same items, I could trade with other players (a major thing for some of the exclusive's) so there was a reason to have multiple of items, etc.

None of what I just listed translates to this game.  With this game, I still have no idea if events are going to recycle, and if they do will they have the same items or different items?  Will we ever be able to trade between friends?  And the big difference is the money aspect.  Earlier in the game I was spending lots of money trying to get everything - but it is so random that I eventually (depending on the day) stopped doing that and switched to "if I get it I get it" type of mindset, which means that I will never get everything in my catalog 

But this has also changed how I design, and I tend to keep the same designs for a LONG time since I do not know if I will be able to get the quantity I need to be able to re-design my campsite.  I also hate the limit placed on the number of items you can place at your campsite (but that was an issue I had with New Leaf as well).

And as stated in other posts, they have started to increase the number of events that happen at the same time.  Now, with the exception of the fishing tournament, multiple events at the same time I have been able to complete them to get all - or to get at least one of each item - with no issues; although some of them take up to the last second.  The initial response though is always "OMG NO - NOT ANOTHER EVENT" and I get stressed out that I will not be able to complete it.

The fishing tournament I excluded from the above since it does seem that they have moved to a "you must by the golden rod to complete the event".  The first couple of fishing tournaments I had no trouble completing and getting extras of some of the items without purchasing the golden rod.  Then I hit a fishing tournament where I was only able to earn silver and not get all of the items.  then I hit a fishing tournament where one of the items was only in the "after you complete the tournament and I start giving extra stuff" item, and I just barely made the gold level, so I was not able to get that item.  so far it seems that only the fishing tournament event has this model, but they may start moving it to other events as the game progresses.

As a whole, I still enjoy the game and with it being mobile I can use it to fill time.  I may start moving away from it in the future, but will probably always have it installed on my phone as something to touch base with every now and then.

TLDR: A different mindset than the "normal" Animal Crossing games, but close enough to still feel the same.  You are repeating the same thing multiple times, but I do not mind that.  Overall would tell people to download and give it a try.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 30, 2018)

I mean... it's definitely not a full game. The gameplay itself is repetitive and sorely lacking. But if you're desperate for any kind of new AC content this is the only way to get it.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 31, 2018)

I used to hate the game, it's starting to grow on me though


----------



## Alex10 (Sep 1, 2018)

I actually find the game pretty enjoyable, although you kind of have to accept it for what it is if you want to get the full enjoyment from it! If you load it up expecting a full Animal Crossing experience, you will be pretty disappointed. If you lower your expectations quite a bit, and don't expect it to compare to other games in the series, I think it's pretty enjoyable for a mobile game! It can get kind of repetitive at times is my one complaint, but sometimes just re-doing a campsite or something can help that a bit!


----------

